# NAS Labox Numéricable et disque dur Externe Copie de fichiers



## One more macuser (4 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, 

J'espère ne pas être redondant mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution par ailleurs. 
Voici mon problème: nouvellement abonné Numéricable après de grosses défaillances chez Free, j'ai relié un disque dur externe 2To à labox numéricable. Le disque apparait bien dans le média center de labox et je peux lire mes fichiers sur ma TV. 

J'utilise le ftp pour pouvoir voir le contenu de ce disque sur mon MacBook sans le brancher directement au Mac, mais quand je veux collé un fichier sur ce disque depuis mon mac en ftp impossible. J'ai un petit signe sens interdit qui apparait. J'ai cru pouvoir y arriver avec FileZilla mais non à chaque fois ça me met une erreur (alors que je n'ai pas le sens interdit mais un plus vert quand je veux tenter un glissé déposé). Mais compétences techniques étant limitées je ne sais pas ce que je fais de mal.

Pour résumé sur la freebox revolution je pouvais sans soucis faire du copié collé entre mon mac et la box et disques dures reliés. Je pouvais même faire du copié collé directement depuis ma tv entre une clé usb et le disque interne de la freebox ou mon disque dur externe relié. J'aimerais retrouver ce genre de fonctionnalité sur ma box numéricable. 

Si quelqu'un à la solution je lui en serait reconnaissant. 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Il n'est pas possible d'écrire sur le disque dur connecté à LaBox sauf si tu peux connecter ton disque dur à la box en ethernet (dans ce cas-là il est vu comme disque dur réseau).


----------



## One more macuser (5 Mars 2015)

Ok tant pis :-(

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas !


----------

